# Hella Optilux 1102 anyone have feedback?



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I just bought a pair of these to replace my little Wal-Mart driving lights. I wondered if anyone had them and if anyone liked them...

I looked for them and they were anywhere from 40-60 bucks and I bought them for 24.99 shipped on ebay. I figured I couldn't pass it up. Anything is better than what I got.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright so I'm going to guess no one has ever seen them.

Oh well, I'll make sure to tell you after I get them.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

hella makes good stuff. the optilux is their 'cheap' line however.

Seth


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

I just got mine off ebay too for the same price. They're smaller than I expected but the projector looks cool. I have Nokya yellow H3s from ebay to go in these so hopefully they have that Lexus look. I'll post pics when I install them.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I like my Hella 500's, especially in the winter. wow, just, wow lol.




Of course, it looks fuggin retarded on the Sentra, but I prefer funcion over form anyday.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i too will soon have a pair of hella 500's sitting pretty on the front of my b13 :thumbup:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


> I just got mine off ebay too for the same price. They're smaller than I expected but the projector looks cool. I have Nokya yellow H3s from ebay to go in these so hopefully they have that Lexus look. I'll post pics when I install them.



try these... I'm pretty happy with them:

http://www.luminicsbulbs.com/jdm_yellow.php


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

just finished putting em on, i'll take night pics later.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, tell me how they work!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm lookin for a super blue light out of these things.

http://www.rallylights.com/hella/H3.asp

Just do a search in the page (edit-> search)

HL88961S

Think the wiring harness will hold that?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

sorry i wasnt able to take pics, left digi in room and was too lazy to run back out...

Yea bulbs should be fine as long as their stock wattage (55w)


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


> sorry i wasnt able to take pics, left digi in room and was too lazy to run back out...
> 
> Yea bulbs should be fine as long as their stock wattage (55w)



Can you do me a favor and messure those's both H/W. I have an idea for those if they are the right size. Thanx


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

off the ebay auction...

Size: 2.8"W x 4"D x 2.7"H

did you want actual measurements? i'll whip out the ruler tomorrow if you do.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


> off the ebay auction...
> 
> Size: 2.8"W x 4"D x 2.7"H
> 
> did you want actual measurements? i'll whip out the ruler tomorrow if you do.


 See if you can measure it with the bracket attached. You know, from the top of the light to the bottom of the bracket and also for the sides. Thanx I really appreciate it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I got mine installed! During our part of the hurricane yesturday I was sure enough out there wrenching on the front. And damn I'm very impressed with the cut off for theses things at 30 feet or so. I drove with them all yesturday with them on and no one hit me head or or flashed their brights at me. I set them up and aimed them like the factory said (besides just putting the green wire straight to the positive side of the battery (bypassing having to have my parking lamps or headlights on to have them kick on)

But they work great with my headlights and I'd recomend them to anyone!


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I just got my 1182's in the mail yesterday, mounting them up today hopefully.


----------

